# Losing my mind...



## Phoenix684 (Nov 19, 2009)

So I have kind of a unique situation. I'm an AIT soldier (a soldier-in-training for civilians), and I was recently diagnosed with UC. My doctor put me on Imuran, and told me that I'll be non-deployable... Which would be great, but he also told me that I'll need to talk to the medical board, which means that I'll most likely be medically discharged from the army. Right now, I kinda do want to be kicked out. Honestly, I'm sick of this environment. It's not the greatest place for someone with UC to be. Not to mention being away from home and my family has taken a big enough toll on me already. And on top of that, today's just been a shitty day. I don't know what to do... I just need someone to talk to


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hey Phoenix Welcome!(((((Hugs))))) So sorry to hear about your UC. The one good thing is they do have some meds you can take to get your symptoms managed. Also there are a whole host of other techniques one can use to help oneself out of a flare. So keep coming back & reading here.I hope you med works for you and soon! Hey if you end up with a Medical dishcharge...maybe it IS for the ebst after all since you seem not to be very happy with the environment. Maybe you are meant to do something else! And it WILL be nice to be back close to your family I bet!But in any event.. thanks for your service thus far! And sorry you were having such a bad day. I really hope tomorrow is better for ya!


----------



## Phoenix684 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for your support. Today's a much better day than yesterday. Maybe you're right, maybe this isn't what I'm meant to do. But in any case, I'm sure everything will work out for the best


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup.. and I find the more I think in a positive manner & with a positive attitude... the _easier_ it is for me to think with and possess a positive attitude & demeanor. Life is full of changes.. and this might be one coming up for you. But.. you are SO right... I'm sure it will all work out as it is supposed to!


----------

